# Burn-in?



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

If I bring up a menu with only one button at the bottom of the screen (say only a back arrow), I see a ghost of the back arrow and options button to the left and right of the centered back button. Giving it the benefit of the doubt, I assume this is due to some sort of anti-aliasing. I can only wonder if it is due to some screen burn-in, though.

Does everyone see this?

(via Tapatalk on Kindle Fire)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't noticed that, just playing with mine...to see if I could make it do it.) 

Anyone else?

I'd talk to Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927).

Betsy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Some of my pals that also have kindles swear that screen burnin is not possible.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

LCD screens are not supposed to burn in....but....


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

There's been some complaints about this on other boards and also on amazon. You can view the threads here:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle%20customer%20service%20q%20and%20a?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1GLDPZMNR1X53&cdThread=Tx2P4BLPCCAZRGG

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164879

You'll have to call CS to get a return. Your kindle fire is defective, unfortunately.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

jbcohen said:


> Some of my pals that also have kindles swear that screen burnin is not possible.


I thought that too, but if you look at the amazon thread a few pages in, the user Max posts photos of their problem and it really does look like screen burn. It's quite bad on theirs and very obvious.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> LCD screens are not supposed to burn in....but....


I have burn-in on my iPad1...... So I'm not supposed to?!?!


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Quite right, LCDs do get burn in my other kindle is an eink which does not get screen burn in.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

mmmm not sure..... I've been told no in the past but apparently its complicated
http://www.techlore.com/article/10099/Do-LCD-TVs-Burn-In-/


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I think ghosting may be the more accurate term in most of the kindle fire situations. It seems the users would leave the screen on a page for a minute or two (usually the home page with the carousel) and the image would ghost. I think in most cases they were able to get the image to go away, so it wasn't truly burned in, but it would linger for awhile and be very obvious/distracting. 

It's easy to tell if yours does it by having your brightness turned all the way up. So if you want to test your fire, turn your brightness all the way up, go on the home page where you have icons and leave it on for like 3 minutes or more and then hit the gear, then hit more, and check that page, which is gray, and see if you can see the icons. I checked mine just to be sure.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> mmmm not sure..... I've been told no in the past but apparently its complicated
> http://www.techlore.com/article/10099/Do-LCD-TVs-Burn-In-/


Interesting.... Thanks!

I will have to rotate my iPad for a day or so and see if it goes away, if not I will take it up with my dude. They owe me still.....


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Screen tech has come on a long way, and i think we can safely say screen burn is a thing of the past! , could be leaky/broken pixels or something perhaps?


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Screen tech has come on a long way, and i think we can safely say screen burn is a thing of the past! , could be leaky/broken pixels or something perhaps?


Mine is my safari bar showing in other apps or on a dark screen. I just don't know if it goes away like is mentions or not.


----------

